# Looking for English Setters



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I am considering the purchase of an English setter but have no idea where to look for a good dog. Any suggestions would be appreciated particularly kennels that are within a day of Bismarck.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Pm the member known as red label on here, hes got a real nice one, and hes a ND local yokel. He can point you in the right direction


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

The breeder I got Molly from is no longer in business. If they were I'd buy another one in a heartbeat. It was Burnt Creek Setters and they had quite a reputation for quality dogs, and judging from mine the reputation was well deserved.

She's 5 now and I've been looking for a place to get a pup in 2-3 years. I've narrowed it to three sources, Setters West of Lewiston, Montana or a guy I met at the Game Fair from Wisconsin, or a Llewellyn Setter from Houdini Llewellyns of Elko, MN.

If you want to look at some good looking dogs check out http://www.setterswest.net/ . They are very good looking and as Jim Marti, the owner of Burnt Creek Setters said in his book, "It's not right to shoot beautiful birds over ugly dogs"

We love our springer as well and our household will always have at least a springer and a setter. More setters when I retire in a few years.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I was not going to give any suggestions because he said local but personally I would not limit myself to local breeders.

the best source for starting your search for setters is here

http://members3.boardhost.com/coverdog/index.html

there are many nice ones availble right now on the trading post section and these guys breed hunters


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I have found two kennels that are close to home. Havelock kennels in New England, ND and Tinker Kennels in Pierre, SD. Anybody have any knowledge or experience with either of these kennels?

I would have checked out Jim Marti's dogs as he is in Bismarck but I understand that he no longer breeds dogs.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

One of my boys has 2 setters from Havelock at New England and they are very nice looking dogs and both have very good noses.They are close working dogs with good dispositons. He has been in the breeding business a long time and has his own website. :beer:


----------



## Trail (Dec 5, 2008)

Before anyone can answer your question you need to do a little homework...which is of course the fun part!

As with any breed, there are variations withing the ES world that you need to be aware of. In general, you'll find Rymans, Lewellins, and "field dogs". That's a gross generalization and really incomplete, but it'll give you a start.

The Ryman/ Hemlock dogs are the big, square-jawed statueque setters you see in paintings. I have one. They typically don't run as big as others, develop a little slower, and aren't as fast (which is not always a bad thing). Most of them are not real good in heat. They are fabulous house/ family dogs and attach pretty closely to their owners.

Lewellins are from a specific strain of ES...so specific that the American Field registers them as a seperate group. In general, I think they run a little smaller that the rest of the ES world and are a little bit lighter-boned. They once (70 years ago) ruled the field trial world, but now they are primarily foot-hunting dogs. Bigger runners that the Ryermans. I also have one of these...a much better hunter than my Ryman...but that's only one example (my Ryman is a much better retriever).

The "field" dogs are simply English Setters from various lines...and can be just about any size or shape. They don't usually get as big as the Rymans. They can be horseback or foothunting dogs...you just have to check the dog's background. Most of the field trial or NSTRA dogs are from "field" stock.

Whatever you do (I'll make someone mad with this) don't touch anything with a show background. They're nice dogs and very pretty, but they have not been bred with nose and drive as a top priority...you might get it but more likely won't.

Best bet is to go to a NSTRA trial and watch dogs perform...talk to the owners. Everyone likes to talk about their dogs! See what you like. You'll have this pup of 10 to 16 years...DO YOUR HOMEWORK...and get what you like even if it means an 8 or 10 hour drive.

Sorry to be so long winded...

Trail


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

pm sent!


----------



## shrades (Aug 21, 2008)

I have two setters, and I have been very happy with the breeder I have got them from. His name is Bryan Camper he owns Swiftrock Kennels out of Walnut Ill. He also trains all pointing breeds and runs some of his setters in NASTRA events, and has been doing very well with them. Check out his website under Siftrock Kennels. Shrades


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks Shrades. I am still researching kennels.


----------

